# What's the spread when selling gold?



## Tyler Durden (17 January 2014)

If you buy gold from, and sell it back to, an official dealer (eg. Perth Mint) what is the spread to expect?

For example, if you bought it for $1000, and sell it back to them immediately, are they going to buy it for around $900? $950?


----------



## ngombi (17 January 2014)

ABC Bullion's prices at their site.

http://www.abcbullion.com.au/products-pricing

Cheers


----------



## Tyler Durden (18 January 2014)

ngombi said:


> ABC Bullion's prices at their site.
> 
> http://www.abcbullion.com.au/products-pricing
> 
> Cheers




Hey thanks, very interesting. Looks like around 4-7%.


----------



## skyQuake (18 January 2014)

Why not trade the actual futs? Or worse still a CFD?


----------



## Samtheman (26 March 2014)

skyQuake said:


> Why not trade the actual futs? Or worse still a CFD?




Yeh looks like ASX does it PMgold = Perth mint gold

http://www.asx.com.au/asx/markets/priceLookup.do?by=asxCodes&asxCodes=pmgold

So thats a futures contract correct? What website can you go long or short on gold on?


----------

